# Egyptian bourse and compensation



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but when you invest on the stock exchange it's a risk,
So why are they compensating people?
Anything you do in Egypt regarding investment is a risk, every ones knows the high level of corruption in Egypt,
So why the compensation ?
Tried to post link, but not clever enough. Have to get the guide for iPad for the stupid out I think.
Anyway that's all I've got for friday morning.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but when you invest on the stock exchange it's a risk,
> So why are they compensating people?
> Anything you do in Egypt regarding investment is a risk, every ones knows the high level of corruption in Egypt,
> So why the compensation ?
> ...


where did you read that?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> where did you read that?


Egypt news
As I said tried to post but not a clue.
They are putting aside 24 million
But if they open on Sunday we will see as it's forecast to be one of the biggest losses in history, go figure.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Egypt news
> As I said tried to post but not a clue.
> They are putting aside 24 million
> But if they open on Sunday we will see as it's forecast to be one of the biggest losses in history, go figure.


Egypt daily news


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Egypt daily news


Found it, 

Loading...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but when you invest on the stock exchange it's a risk,
> So why are they compensating people?
> Anything you do in Egypt regarding investment is a risk, every ones knows the high level of corruption in Egypt,
> So why the compensation ?
> ...




Going off the subject.... you got a guide with your Ipad? I didn't..


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus: (I really wanted to do this to MS before posting anything - my way of saying good morning honey)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> :focus::focus::focus: (I really wanted to do this to MS before posting anything - my way of saying good morning honey)


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but when you invest on the stock exchange it's a risk,
> So why are they compensating people?
> Anything you do in Egypt regarding investment is a risk, every ones knows the high level of corruption in Egypt,
> So why the compensation ?
> ...




Yes investing is a risk however you do expect the shop to open...


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyhow, the bourse will not open on Sunday. It is now "closed until further notice"

They are waiting for the new PM to decide...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Anyhow, the bourse will not open on Sunday. It is now "closed until further notice"
> 
> They are waiting for the new PM to decide...


I don't see how this closure can be allowed, isn't what it's all about taking the risk, if you can't stand the heat get out the kitchen.
I suppose the people who make the rules are in the game to win, so make the rules to your advantage.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Smells like more corruption .... 
Protecting the small investors .... yeah right.
More like protecting the lenders (brokerage houses), they lent against assets(shares) that have decreased in value or now have little value. 
Also they are sending the wrong signals here, they are protecting the day traders(gamblers) not the investors.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Not sure if you guys heard, but when they wanted to open up the bourse on last Tuesday, many folks were protesting that they will "remove the plug" if the government even decides to open the bourse. So then they pushed it to Sunday to calm down the investors. 

Of course many of the brokerage firms and institutional investors have been hit quite hard. I even heard that several of the brokerage firms have decided to pay 1/3 the monthly wage for February and March.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Not sure if you guys heard, but when they wanted to open up the bourse on last Tuesday, many folks were protesting that they will "remove the plug" if the government even decides to open the bourse. So then they pushed it to Sunday to calm down the investors.
> 
> Of course many of the brokerage firms and institutional investors have been hit quite hard. I even heard that several of the brokerage firms have decided to pay 1/3 the monthly wage for February and March.


Did these investors, brokerage firms etc invest because most of the companies were
"safe bets" ie friends or family members of the old regime, and they did not think the status quo would change so now they want to keep it closed, do they not realize the game is over!!
But no ! Wait a minute if they managed to keep it closed then obviously it's not, so interesting one to watch, expect it will be the small guys who get fried.


----------

